# Phone in Back Seat



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Hello there.

I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride. 

I didn't want to answer the phone and either show the rider in a bad light or worry the person on the other end so I just turned the phone off.

I let Lyft know on their Help and Support section of the smartphone app. Does anyone know how long this will take for them to get in touch with the rider....since...I HAVE THEIR PHONE? I even went back to the origin to see if he was around. No luck.

Any advice in this matter would be appreciated. 

📲


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


Go into the trip info. Click here at the bottom:










Then here:










I don't know how much Lyft gives but it's probably not enough.

Do whatever you feel is right but do not upend your day to get them their phone back. Their carelessness is not your emergency.

Now will ensue the "return it/skip it on a lake" discussion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When you discover something in your car (or in your possession in any way) that does not belong to you, dispose of it with extreme prejudice. 
My fav move was to put it in a mailbox. But, I've also dropped down storm drains, and gifted the homeless vet with a sign on the corner down there. Gave a homeless guy a half oz of Cali green once. Gave a homeless female a newish phone. 
And inquiries about said property is responded to the same; "Phone? What phone? The only phone in this car is mine. Never saw a phone. What does it look like?"

Do NOT accept responsibility for other people's shit. It will, eventually, bite you right on the ass.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

when I first started driving for lyft, I dropped off a passenger at an apartment complex . Before I even had pulled away I noticed he left his whole box of Christmas gifts in the back cargo area . I didn't see which apartment he went into so I called Lyft hoping they would reach out to him so I could give him back his gifts before I left the area . I was informed by Lyft that I had to wait until the passenger reached out and contacted them . There was nothing I could do until that happened. Never did hear anything from him or them


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was a mere lad I drove for Yellow in San Francisco. It was the early 70's.

It was a very busy Friday afternoon, Indian summer ...
Got a call from Dispatch that somone left "a package'' in my backseat. I pulled over and looked. It was on the floorboard. It was a small plain brown box about the size of a tissue box, or shoe box. Wrapped in brown paper. No address, no postage ... nothin.
Dispatch tells me that there is a $100 tip in it for me if I deliver it to an address. I looked back into my log ... I never went there that day.
WTF?

I told dispatch that I don't have it, and went right back to work.

At about 9pm dispatch asks me to "landline''. So I found a pay phone (you younguns google it) and called. Seems the pax was real breathless about getting his package and was willing to offer a LOT ... I told her "I will look again. Show me 10-7 for a few minutes while I look."

I went back to the cab and proceeded to open the package. 
Know what was in it? Just a little bit over a gram of white powder that I assumed was cocaine.

I got rid of that shit so fast it would have made your head spin. Told dispatch, "nothing here, lets work, don't bug me about this again."
90 minutes later I got stopped by SFPD. I noticed him following me and he waited till I had no fare, "Step out of the car please." They searched it, meticulously. Would not answer any of my questions, wouldn't let me use the radio. I walked across the street and called dispatch to tell them why I disappeared.

In a half hour it was over. They let me go without comment or answering any of my questions.

Now, whatta ya wanna bet it was a trap? A set-up? I show up at an apartment with a package asking for my $100 ... and get thrown on the floor with a gold badge in my face getting handcuffed for selling coke. Good for five years. 

"I don't know who it belongs to - but I know that it doesn't belong to me."


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


Is the pax was a good looking dame, then try all methods available to return the phone. If not, toss it and move on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, SteamBoatWillie. After five and a half years she has probably learned a couple of things, the hard way.

Also, how do you _know_ the driver threw the phone out the window? You saw him? Could it have been the next pax?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just beware that the rider can get in touch with you through Lyft once they realize where the left the phone.

If you wanted to go out of your way, and the screen is not locked, pull their phone number and call it, leaving a message with your phone number.

I've been tipped up to $100 for going out of my way to return a phone.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And quite frankly, I'm not sure I'm buying the advice from those who are advising to ditch the phone. If those drivers were truly that risk adverse they wouldn't being rideshare.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> And quite frankly, I'm not sure I'm buying the advice from those who are advising to ditch the phone. If those drivers were truly that risk adverse they wouldn't being rideshare.


Just because you do rideshare, doesn't mean you should be willing to play Russian Roulette.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Is the pax was a good looking dame,


😆 🤣 😂 is it the 1940s again. 

Check out the yams on that one. Yeah. She's a real looker.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> 😆 🤣 😂 is it the 1940s again.
> 
> Check out the yams on that one. Yeah. She's a real looker.


Yams? I thought it was “gams.”🧐😂 (slang for legs)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> When you discover something in your car (or in your possession in any way) that does not belong to you, dispose of it with extreme prejudice.
> My fav move was to put it in a mailbox. But, I've also dropped down storm drains, and gifted the homeless vet with a sign on the corner down there. Gave a homeless guy a half oz of Cali green once. Gave a homeless female a newish phone.
> And inquiries about said property is responded to the same; "Phone? What phone? The only phone in this car is mine. Never saw a phone. What does it look like?"
> 
> Do NOT accept responsibility for other people's shit. It will, eventually, bite you right on the ass.


If any of you ever wondered why were a lot of taxi drivers seen as total a-holes, all many of you here need to do is look in the mirror.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yams? I thought it was “gams.”🧐😂 (slang for legs)


😆 🤣 😂 you're right! 

If I was old enough to have actually talked like this I'd be in my 90s. If I was in my 90s, you'd overlook my mistake.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yams? I thought it was “gams.”🧐😂 (slang for legs)


Maybe he meant "yambags"?

These days who knows?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> When you discover something in your car (or in your possession in any way) that does not belong to you, dispose of it with extreme prejudice.
> My fav move was to put it in a mailbox. But, I've also dropped down storm drains, and gifted the homeless vet with a sign on the corner down there. Gave a homeless guy a half oz of Cali green once. Gave a homeless female a newish phone.
> And inquiries about said property is responded to the same; "Phone? What phone? The only phone in this car is mine. Never saw a phone. What does it look like?"
> 
> Do NOT accept responsibility for other people's shit. It will, eventually, bite you right on the ass.


someone once leave their baby in my car in the baby seat behind my driver seat, maybe I should have threw the baby down the freaking storm drain, some of you really do need to be freaking removed from the Uber system, gone goodbye.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> someone once leave their baby in my car in the baby seat behind my driver seat, maybe I should have threw the baby down the freaking storm drain, some of you really do need to be freaking removed from the Uber system, gone goodbye.


No. That one goes in the Mail Box.
The mail man, when he comes around tomorrow will know what to do.

Anyone leaving a baby in an Uber should be removed from the gene pool.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Yams? I thought it was “gams.”🧐😂 (slang for legs)


yes it is gams. gams are a woman's sexy legs


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> If any of you ever wondered why were a lot of taxi drivers seen as total a-holes, all many of you here need to do is look in the mirror.


OOoooh, I dunno.
That homeless guy that I gave a half oz of weed to? ... he was a big fan.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> No. That one goes in the Mail Box.
> The mail man, when he comes around tomorrow will know what to do.
> 
> Anyone leaving a baby in an Uber should be removed from the gene pool.


It was a simple error of two parents thinking the other had got the child if I describe the situation it would make perfect sense, not going to the bother to explain it to you but you are a total a hole need to be removed from the system I've done Transportation 25 years never had any problems returning someone's property.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> It was a simple error of two parents thinking the other had got the child if I describe the situation it would make perfect sense, not going to the bother to explain it to you but you are a total a hole need to be removed from the system I've done Transportation 25 years never had any problems returning someone's property.


PUT THE BABY IN THE MALE BOX (or mail box if you prefer)


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

TLF said:


> I didn't want to answer the phone and either show the rider in a bad light or worry the person on the other end so I just turned the phone off.


That’s the correct first step. You don’t want to give away your home address with the find feature, and unless you feel comfortable confirming you have the item right off the bat, thus being more on the hook somehow, you don’t have to go through the motions of involving Uber/Lyft or the customer right away. What phone? I never found an item in my car. There’s not one policy that can change your right to handle it that way or compel you. Do whatever you want. Be aware that even with a $15 dollar fee, you’ll definitely be losing time and money for no reason other than your rider’s absent mindedness and inability to “adult today” being inflicted on you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> That’s the correct first step. You don’t want to give away your home address with the find feature, and unless you feel comfortable confirming you have the item right off the bat, thus being more on the hook somehow, you don’t have to go through the motions of involving Uber/Lyft or the customer right away. What phone? I never found an item in my car. There’s not one policy that can change your right to handle it that way or compel you. Do whatever you want. Be aware that even with a $15 dollar fee, you’ll definitely be losing time and money for no reason other than your rider’s absent mindedness and inability to “adult today” being inflicted on you.


I know because you're perfect right, you never forget anything or lose anything, it would be impossible for the phone to fall out of your pocket or fall from your bag that could never happen to you because you're the most perfect individual that's ever been born on the face of the Earth in fact you're so perfect your second to God.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I know because you're perfect right, you never forget anything or lose anything, it would be impossible for the phone to fall out of your pocket or fall from your bag that could never happen to you because you're the most perfect individual that's ever been born on the face of the Earth in fact you're so perfect your second to God.


Not my problem. Why should I give up my day crossing the vast expanse of Dallas for this? I’ve basically gotten most phones back if it was really really easy. The few more complex ones I’ve never seen a dime of this karma or tipped a Benji like some of you. It’s usually an insufferable really ungrateful demanding son of a ***** that thinks Uber is their red carpet. In other words the type of person who leaves their supposedly all important item in the ride. I for sure get giant tips from my classier customers who I could be picking up instead of handling this “good deed because… well just because!”


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I know because you're perfect right, you never forget anything or lose anything, it would be impossible for the phone to fall out of your pocket or fall from your bag that could never happen to you because you're the most perfect individual that's ever been born on the face of the Earth in fact you're so perfect your second to God.


come on pain.
We've all made mistakes.

SOME of us own our mistakes. When I screw the pooch and cause myself harm, I don't look to you to fix it. I did it to myself. If you help me, thanks, it is unexpected and a pleasant surprise ... but I won't _expect _you to help me. 
I will try to do better next time, and the pain of my loss will help with that lesson.
I'm sure not gonna call your boss and try to make it someone else's problem.

Would you do that?
Would you get me in trouble with my boss because of your mistake?

.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TLF said:


> Any advice in this matter would be appreciated.


Teach pax a memorable experience so they remember to stop leaving their shit behind:
1) Power off phone and drive to nearest porta-potty. 
2) Power phone back on to activate the “find-my-phone” feature and insert into a moisture-proof ziplock bag. 
3) Drop baggie into porta-pottie. 
4) For additional bonus points, wait around to record the pax’s fishing-expedition, and upload video to UP.net.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> someone once leave their baby in my car in the baby seat behind my driver seat, maybe I should have threw the baby down the freaking storm drain, some of you really do need to be freaking removed from the Uber system, gone goodbye.


Babies left behind will be responsible for finding their own way out of the vehicle.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> insert into a moisture-proof ziplock bag.


Why "moisture-proof"? It would be better to wrap in a sponge.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Why "moisture-proof"? It would be better to wrap in a sponge.


Moisture will fry the circuitry, thus deactivating the “find-my-phone” feature and eliminating the chosen option for the pax to take a swim in the porta-pottie.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Found and AirTag in my car the other night. I have all Droids. I would have had no idea it was there if it wasn't for my boyfriend. We had met up and suddenly he gets an alert on his phone. He starts ramsacking his car. I hear a faint beeping and tell him I hear it . Keep searching . he can't hear it. I'm like how can you not hear that. He suddenly stops his search, looks at me, and says it's in YOUR car. Sure enough found it hidden under the third row seat.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Moisture will fry the circuitry, thus deactivating the “find-my-phone” feature and eliminating the chosen option for the pax to take a swim in the porta-pottie.


That makes sense. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

I don't return anything. Too much of a hassle. Out the window it goes.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Found and AirTag in my car the other night. I have all Droids. I would have had no idea it was there if it wasn't for my boyfriend. We had met up and suddenly he gets an alert on his phone. He starts ramsacking his car. I hear a faint beeping and tell him I hear it . Keep searching . he can't hear it. I'm like how can you not hear that. He suddenly stops his search, looks at me, and says it's in YOUR car. Sure enough found it hidden under the third row seat.


ok, so your stalker knows where you live.

Is there a way to get the airtags owner information from apple? If not, those things should be illegal.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Found and AirTag in my car the other night. I have all Droids. I would have had no idea it was there if it wasn't for my boyfriend. We had met up and suddenly he gets an alert on his phone. He starts ramsacking his car. I hear a faint beeping and tell him I hear it . Keep searching . he can't hear it. I'm like how can you not hear that. He suddenly stops his search, looks at me, and says it's in YOUR car. Sure enough found it hidden under the third row seat.


Oh great. An actual tracking device. Well thank you for making me aware of them. I’m literally seeing how much air this special item can get if I ever find one. Or sending it on one a’ Guber’s adventures.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Go into the trip info. Click here at the bottom:
> 
> View attachment 672907
> 
> ...


If I ever learn to do these action memes or whatever they call them , imma def start some threads in my market


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Remember, both company's Rider ToS say that neither they nor drivers are responsible for lost/forgotten items.

Saying that...

If I'm still in the *immediate *area when I find anything and the rider went into a house (i.e. I don't have to look for them) I try and return the item.

If not, "Must have gotten taken by my next rider."

If I'm out of the area or I just dropped at a Strip property and it's anything other than a phone, I see if it's worth anything to me. Everything else gets shit-canned. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

On rare occasions when I don't find a phone right away and they call it, I know they are likely tracking it so it's hard to claim some other rider took it, I make them come to me. "Otherwise you can pick it up at the next police station I pass."

Did this just last week, guy had to take a taxi to meet me and still tipped me $20 on top of the $15 fee. (Weird since he didn't tip on the initial ride - which is why I wasn't going out of my way for him in the least.)

*IMPORTANT: If you find a phone and plan on doing anything other than immediately tossing it (I mean) "dropping it at a police station", it needs to go right into a Faraday bag.*

Unless you want some paxhole banging on your door in the middle of the night, that is.


*n.b. All of the above is always dependent on what kind of rider they were and what kind of tip they left for the ride.*


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Found and AirTag in my car the other night. I have all Droids. I would have had no idea it was there if it wasn't for my boyfriend. We had met up and suddenly he gets an alert on his phone. He starts ramsacking his car. I hear a faint beeping and tell him I hear it . Keep searching . he can't hear it. I'm like how can you not hear that. He suddenly stops his search, looks at me, and says it's in YOUR car. Sure enough found it hidden under the third row seat.


Install the Apple Tracker Detect for Android:









Tracker Detect - Apps on Google Play


Tracker Detect looks for Find My compatible item trackers that may be with you.




play.google.com





You have to manually run it, it won't run in the background.

I run it every day when I'm done driving - BEFORE I HEAD HOME, plus intermittently throughout my shift.


----------



## WhistlinDiesel (5 mo ago)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


When I every found a phone, I just threw it out the window..No headaches and back to driving


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't think most of you are throwing anything out of window, I think many are wrapping it in foil and take it to the nearest pawn shop I really do think that's what many of you are doing.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Go into the trip info. Click here at the bottom:
> 
> View attachment 672907
> 
> ...


It isn't about pay...it's about getting this person's phone back to them. What you put out in the world eventually comes back to you.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Just beware that the rider can get in touch with you through Lyft once they realize where the left the phone.
> 
> If you wanted to go out of your way, and the screen is not locked, pull their phone number and call it, leaving a message with your phone number.
> 
> I've been tipped up to $100 for going out of my way to return a phone.


That is a good idea.

I didn't want to invade their privacy in any way. But if I don't hear anything soon...I may do that. 

The problem is that it's not an IPHONE...so I don't have charging cables.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> And quite frankly, I'm not sure I'm buying the advice from those who are advising to ditch the phone. If those drivers were truly that risk adverse they wouldn't being rideshare.


I came to the board with high hopes. The people here make it hard to keep coming back sometimes.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TLF said:


> I came to the board with high hopes. The people here make it hard to keep coming back sometimes.


I'm starting to feel the same, been doing transportation for 25 years, and I'm starting to think many here are worse than taxi drivers ever were, they want to cry about no tips, they want to cry about the low income, and then turn around and seem to want to take it out on the public, like the public can do something about the low wages and the Tipping is just about the same as it was when I drove taxi not everyone who paid a taxi fare tipped, in fact some people will sit in my backseat and wait for their change, like for a 7.50 or 8.50 taxi fare they hand me a 10 and wait for their change back and tell me to have a nice day.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I'm starting to feel the same, been doing transportation for 25 years, and I'm starting to think many here are worse than taxi drivers ever were, they want to cry about no tips, they want to cry about the low income, and then turn around and seem to want to take it out on the public, like the public can do something about the low wages and the Tipping is just about the same as it was when I drove taxi not everyone who paid a taxi fare tipped, in fact some people will sit in my backseat and wait for their change, like for a 7.50 or 8.50 taxi fare they hand me a 10 and wait for their change back and tell me to have a nice day.


I really don't expect tips...I'm rather surprised when I get one.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Hoo, yeah, I lose a little more faith in humanity every time someone forgets their shit too. Or what about when they don’t but for lack of creativity think they did and blame us anyway? Bless their little paxhole heart.



painfreepc said:


> I don't think most of you are throwing anything out of window, I think many are wrapping it in foil and take it to the nearest pawn shop I really do think that's what many of you are doing.


No way. That’d be wrong! I’d feel way guiltier profiting off the thing than “never seeing” it because I tested how many skips it could do off a gentle lake surface. You can simply finish what they started and add a bit of fun to your day rather than all that hassle.



TLF said:


> I really don't expect tips...I'm rather surprised when I get one.


Well it certainly would be surprising if a passenger understood the true cost of returning an item. Even for $15 it can be a large net negative. We do it for free!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TLF said:


> It isn't about pay...it's about getting this person's phone back to them. What you put out in the world eventually comes back to you.


Ok.

Just don't cost yourself money doing what you think is right. 

Your convenience not theirs.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OldBay said:


> ok, so your stalker knows where you live.
> 
> Is there a way to get the airtags owner information from apple? If not, those things should be illegal.


We don't think they know where I live. We think it was left in my car earlier that night because his phone would have picked it up otherwise. They say to report it to the police because people will leave them in cars or place them in cars as a tracking device to come back later and steal the car. Either that or use them to stalk someone. However our lovely Denver Police Department informed us they will not accept them . I'm sure apple has a way to track the owner information but I highly doubt they would provide that info to just anyone. 

0QUOTE="KenLV, post: 7521957, member: 111698"]
Install the Apple Tracker Detect for Android:









Tracker Detect - Apps on Google Play


Tracker Detect looks for Find My compatible item trackers that may be with you.




play.google.com





You have to manually run it, it wont' run in the background.

I run it every day when I'm done driving, plus intermittently throughout my shift.
[/QUOTE]
This is amazeballs! However it says it's not compatible with my device😔 do you know if there's other air tag trackers for androids?


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

I returned it to him today and he was so happy


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> If any of you ever wondered why were a lot of taxi drivers seen as total a-holes, all many of you here need to do is look in the mirror.


I happened to be in a hotel waiting area & I looked in my car rear view mirror and saw a good looking man staring back at me (same one I see every time I look in the mirror). I looked further in the distance and saw a bunch of taxi drivers waiting for fares while multiple LYFT/UBER drivers picked up the pax. Taxi drivers were seen as a-holes in the past. That has not changed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TLF said:


> I returned it to him today and he was so happy


Not being a dick here but did he tip you?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ribak said:


> I happened to be in a hotel waiting area & I looked in my car rear view mirror and saw a good looking man staring back at me (same one I see every time I look in the mirror). I looked further in the distance and saw a bunch of taxi drivers waiting for fares while multiple LYFT/UBER drivers picked up the pax. Taxi drivers were seen as a-holes in the past. That has not changed.


Keep driving, because it's not going to be very long before many passengers start treating many of the Uber drivers like they did the taxi drivers thinking of you the same way, I don't have a 4.99 rating by accident, I actually treat my passengers like they're human beings, not like their boxes of cargo in my backseat, I actually asked my passengers if they want windows up windows down if they want more or less air conditioning, I tell my passengers I do not drive more than 5 mph over the speed limit unless they request it, I have a rear view camera that allows me to clearly see my blind spots, the passengers can clearly see it from the back seat, I have a collision avoidance system that is clearly visible above my steering wheel, and they realize I installed it didn't come with the car, which means I care about my life and their life, I keep my car clean, I keep me clean, I don't ask my passengers personal questions, and I always make sure to remind my passengers to make sure they have all their belongings before they exit the car, so I have not had a phone lost in my car in the last 6 or 8 month, a few other little things that make me stand out above a most cab driver and pretty much many other Uber drivers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Keep driving, because it's not going to be very long before many passengers start treating many of the Uber drivers like they did the taxi drivers thinking of you the same way, I don't have a 4.99 rating by accident, I actually treat my passengers like they're human beings, not like their boxes of cargo in my backseat, I actually asked my passengers if they want windows up windows down if they want more or less air conditioning, I tell my passengers I do not drive more than 5 mph over the speed limit unless they request it, I have a rear view camera that allows me to clearly see my blind spots, the passengers can clearly see it from the back seat, I have a collision avoidance system that is clearly visible above my steering wheel, and they realize I installed it didn't come with the car, which means I care about my life and their life, I keep my car clean, I keep me clean, I don't ask my passengers personal questions, and I always make sure to remind my passengers to make sure they have all their belongings before they exit the car, so I have not had a phone lost in my car in the last 6 or 8 month, a few other little things that make me stand out above a most cab driver and pretty much many other Uber drivers.
> 
> View attachment 673061


Here's a few more photos maybe a little hard to see because of the daylight glare, as you can see in the photographs I have no blind spot, I also have a front camera and allows me to see blind left turn corners if you look at the photograph correctly can see from Curb to curb just look at the white parking line on the ground.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Keep driving, because it's not going to be very long before many passengers start treating many of the Uber drivers like they did the taxi drivers thinking of you the same way, I don't have a 4.99 rating by accident, I actually treat my passengers like they're human beings, not like their boxes of cargo in my backseat, I actually asked my passengers if they want windows up windows down if they want more or less air conditioning, I tell my passengers I do not drive more than 5 mph over the speed limit unless they request it, I have a rear view camera that allows me to clearly see my blind spots, the passengers can clearly see it from the back seat, I have a collision avoidance system that is clearly visible above my steering wheel, and they realize I installed it didn't come with the car, which means I care about my life and their life, I keep my car clean, I keep me clean, I don't ask my passengers personal questions, and I always make sure to remind my passengers to make sure they have all their belongings before they exit the car, so I have not had a phone lost in my car in the last 6 or 8 month, a few other little things that make me stand out above a most cab driver and pretty much many other Uber drivers.
> 
> View attachment 673061


Yeah I do all that too, aside from the driving like a robot part. Respect is one of the only things that matters to me, as well as anything I can do improve their day, or night if they struck out heh. But I need them to respect me too by not leaving anything behind, aka a huge burden that’s somehow suddenly my problem. Did I say we do it for free? I meant we actually PAY for the privilege of returning their item. That’s all I want more drivers aka doormats to think about.




New2This said:


> Not being a dick here but did he tip you?


Don’t you see, his smile was the tip!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> Yeah I do all that too, aside from the driving like a robot part. Respect is one of the only things that matters to me, as well as anything I can do improve their day, or night if they struck out heh. But I need them to respect me too by not leaving anything behind, aka a huge burden that’s somehow suddenly my problem. Did I say we do it for free? I meant we actually PAY for the privilege of returning their item. That’s all I want more drivers aka doormats to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you see, his smile was the tip!


What gives you the impression that I drive like a robot, because I don't enter the freeway and immediately hit 80 miles an hour showing no respect for my passengers in the back seat cuz I don't drive 50 in a 40 mph Zone I really don't understand where the hell you're coming from, I ask because despite what some think, people also don't want you driving like a little old lady from Pasadena.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Not being a dick here but did he tip you?


As of this writing no.

I'm a bit miffed at that TBH. But that is how it goes. 

I'm more curious to see what LYFT does regarding this recovery fee. I don't imagine that LYFT would, out of the goodness of their heart, reward me out of their own pockets for doing this for one of their customers anymore than Wal Mart would give an employee a bonus if they were to jump start a shopper's car in the parking lot or what have you. 

So if they are going to try to draw it from the rider, the rider would likely just ignore the queries about the lost phone and the recovery. Why would they volunteer to pay the recovery fee?

So I will likely not see a dime out of this. All I have is a clear conscience. Good enough for me.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

I guess the most strategic thing to do from a standpoint of making money is to (if you can't return the phone immediately) just hold on to it and wait for LYFT to contact you. 

1). If the rider wants the phone back, they will contact LYFT and tell them what happened. The rider has admitted that the phone was lost. 

2). Then it is up to me to respond. Maybe a subsequent rider collected the phone and I never saw it? Maybe I have it in my grubby little paws? Maybe I have simply not found it and its still in the back seat. Regardless, I am now in the position of responding...not trying to get LYFT to believe that I found this phone. 

3). After I find the phone or not, I then can arrange to return it--which I have no problem doing. But there is a paper trail of the customer making the first move which cements my claim about the phone. I could see where LYFT might think this is a scam of some sort if the passenger never contacts them.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yeah sorry, if I’d known you weren’t aware of that order of doing things I actually woulda tried to make it clearer. You do gotta file the issue with them in the first place if the silly rider isn’t already hurling amazingly entertaining insults and accusations thru your DM. Like it should be in the help menu to let them know they left something.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

TLF said:


> As of this writing no.
> 
> I'm a bit miffed at that TBH. But that is how it goes.
> 
> ...


 Why are drivers so willing to get taken advantage of?

Click on the ride>>Click "Get Help">>Click "Claim lost item fee">>Follow the instructions and click "Contact us">>tell them what, where, and when you returned and to whom.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> Yeah sorry, if I’d known you weren’t aware of that order of doing things I actually woulda tried to make it clearer. You do gotta file the issue with them in the first place if the silly rider isn’t already hurling amazingly entertaining insults and accusations thru your DM. Like it should be in the help menu to let them know they left something.


Well, I did file it...like immediately--after the next rider left my car. I've just never heard back from LYFT about it or received any feedback from the customer other than their being happy when I brought the phone back this morning. 

I don't know what to expect from LYFT but I would have hoped to have heard something through e-mail or a text message or something stating..."do you still have the phone" or "we've reached out to _ _ _ _ _ _ and have not heard anything....mail the phone to us and we'll hold it pending notification from the rider". Not hearing anything is the weirdest part of it. If I lost my phone--lol--I'd be howling at the moon.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

KenLV said:


> Why are drivers so willing to get taken advantage of?
> 
> Click on the ride>>Click "Get Help">>Click "Claim lost item fee">>Follow the instructions and click "Contact us">>tell them what, where, and when you returned and to whom.


Done the Claim.

There was no interface to tell them anything though.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

TLF said:


> Well, I did file it...like immediately--after the next rider left my car. I've just never heard back from LYFT about it


So what are you doing next?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

It’s been a while since I went through Lyft. Part of why I’m cynical is the same reason, they didn’t even give me the $15 last time because I was honest about the rider coming to my house and they informed me no payout for that even though arranging it was inconvenient as blowing up my phone at 3 am, bad timing and a lot of work. But isn’t there some way to follow up in there and let a rep know you’ve gotten it back? They might be able to make the adjustment based on your word.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

TLF said:


> Done the Claim.
> 
> There was no interface to tell them anything though.


Follow up.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Exactly what I did last week.

If you're gonna wait in then to act, you'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

KenLV said:


> So what are you doing next?


Nothing I suppose.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

KenLV said:


> Follow up.
> View attachment 673192
> View attachment 673193
> View attachment 673194
> ...


I'm not too worried about it.

It looks like this is just some gray area. I'd like to get some money sent my way from LYFT from the standpoint of their understanding the job a driver does--I imagine I could have sold this phone for some money--but I'm not going to get too upset at LYFT because, unless the rider initiated the search for his phone, I can see where LYFT would think that this may be some scam that is being run. 
I am a bit miffed that the rider, at least to this writing, hasn't tipped me (maybe he can't????). I mean...all I know is their first name (if that is even a real name) and all they know is my first name...we have no way to get in touch with one another and, as I said, I could have sold the phone, used the phone for my own use etc.

I value the lesson learned. Like if the same thing that happened the day before yesterday happens today, I will simply put it away and wait for LYFT to contact me so they can manage the return etc...


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

TLF said:


> I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> It looks like this is just some gray area. I'd like to get some money sent my way from LYFT from the standpoint of their understanding the job a driver does--I imagine I could have sold this phone for some money--but I'm not going to get too upset at LYFT because, unless the rider initiated the search for his phone, I can see where LYFT would think that this may be some scam that is being run.
> I am a bit miffed that the rider, at least to this writing, hasn't tipped me (maybe he can't????). I mean...all I know is their first name (if that is even a real name) and all they know is my first name...we have no way to get in touch with one another and, as I said, I could have sold the phone, used the phone for my own use etc.
> ...


You didn't learn a lesson.

You need to do what I said and tell them you returned the phone via the "contact us" link.



TLF said:


> I came to the board with high hopes. The people here make it hard to keep coming back sometimes.


 I, and others, have told you what to do to get paid. Instead, you're going to do "nothing"...well, nothing but post about your easily avoidable disappointment with Lyft, the rider, and us.

We "make it hard" because we get frustrated when we waste time trying to help people who won't listen, learn, and do.

Best of luck.

<<<Thread unfollowed>>>


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

KenLV said:


> You didn't learn a lesson.
> 
> You need to do what I said and tell them you returned the phone via the "contact us" link.
> 
> ...


Wow....

Hard to get happy after that. 

Oh wait...I'm over it.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


I always get it back to them on my own. One guy offered me $80 to get it to him. I was already off the clock and it was only a 20 minute drive. 
I never ask for $$. They always offer. One $20 but three $40s. Definitely better than what you’ll get turning it in. Next time, you may want to think about answering it. Sometimes, they’ll even drive to you. They’re just relieved to retrieve it.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


If you want to be nice, drop the phone off at a phone store. iPhones at an Apple Store, Android should show the carrier in the upper left corner.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

TLF said:


> I am a bit miffed that the rider, at least to this writing, hasn't tipped me (maybe he can't????).


Haha sure he can. But that’s what I’ve always noticed about their mindset in this sitch, entitled to this, just genuinely expected it was your civic duty to solve the careless little issue they were pleased to create as the cherry on top of your night. I’ve done it enough times to at least realize it is most often surprisingly thankless. I do take the passenger into consideration like how cool they were and are being when deciding how important their pain in the ass request is.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> I always get it back to them on my own. One guy offered me $80 to get it to him. I was already off the clock and it was only a 20 minute drive.
> I never ask for $$. They always offer. One $20 but three $40s. Definitely better than what you’ll get turning it in. Next time, you may want to think about answering it. Sometimes, they’ll even drive to you. They’re just relieved to retrieve it.


That is certainly an option. I probably should have done it. I was just putting myself in the place of the caller who may be worried they haven't heard from the rider and then an stranger answers....


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Wil Mette said:


> If you want to be nice, drop the phone off at a phone store. iPhones at an Apple Store, Android should show the carrier in the upper left corner.


Another good idea. When I started the thread, this was the sort of stuff I was looking for as opposed to "toss it out the window". Cheers.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> Haha sure he can. But that’s what I’ve always noticed about their mindset in this sitch, entitled to this, just genuinely expected it was your civic duty to solve the careless little issue they were pleased to create as the cherry on top of your night. I’ve done it enough times to at least realize it is most often surprisingly thankless. I do take the passenger into consideration like how cool they were and are being when deciding how important their pain in the ass request is.


Yeah...still no tip. 

Does anyone know how long after the ride is over... can a rider tip the driver? I imagine the ride "expires" after a while.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

LYFT sent me $15.00. So I guess they drew it from the rider. 

Praise the lord and pass the ammunition.


----------



## MelodySings (5 mo ago)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


I know that for uber, someone left their phone in my car and the rider made a claim and uber contacted me and gave me an address to drop off.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> someone once leave their baby in my car in the baby seat behind my driver seat, maybe I should have threw the baby down the freaking storm drain, some of you really do need to be freaking removed from the Uber system, gone goodbye.


If someone left their baby in my car like that, I'd drive right to the nearest PD and have them take it out of the car, give them the details from the trip, and let them worry about it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> If someone left their baby in my car like that, I'd drive right to the nearest PD and have them take it out of the car, give them the details from the trip, and let them worry about it.


This one comment alone proves that many of you on this site are complete idiots, as the police would have probably felt it was partially my own fault.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> If someone left their baby in my car like that, I'd drive right to the nearest PD and have them take it out of the car, give them the details from the trip, and let them worry about it.


I really don't know what Drive some of you to come on this site and play keyboard warrior, like you got every life scenario under control, I picked up a young couple and a baby, they had items with them, they put them in my trunk, when they got home some items to the house some items to the garage, one of them was loading the house from my trunk the other one was loading their garage from my trunk, one of them came back to my car to see if everything was out of the trunk, the person that walk into their house from my understanding had asked the other if they were done with the car and they said yes, the person who asked the other inside the house assumed that they had got the baby so he come to the door and waved me away and say they were done, so it was as much my fault as it was theirs because I should have supervised the unloading, which is one of the reasons why I now always get off my azz to help assist with loading and unloading my freaking car.

Uber on you Rideshare app pros, Uber karma is going to bite you in the azz one day I hope you got plenty of Band-Aids and alcohol.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> Is the pax was a good looking dame, then try all methods available to return the phone. If not, toss it and move on.


No. Never toss out items from riders. Just take it to the nearest green light hub. A bit inconvenient but you get the little $15 and a clear conscience. And you don’t share your number. And you have made it inconvenient for them; yet they can’t say you’re irresponsible.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> Hoo, yeah, I lose a little more faith in humanity every time someone forgets their shit too. Or what about when they don’t but for lack of creativity think they did and blame us anyway? Bless their little paxhole heart.
> 
> 
> No way. That’d be wrong! I’d feel way guiltier profiting off the thing than “never seeing” it because I tested how many skips it could do off a gentle lake surface. You can simply finish what they started and add a bit of fun to your day rather than all that hassle.
> ...


Perfect. From now on I’m carrying tin foil in my car. No more calls and tracking me all the way home.



Ghislaine Maxwell Wrapped Her Phone in Tinfoil—What Does That Actually Do? - VICE


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

If it's convenient for me to return it, I will, otherwise, it's absolutely tossed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Perfect. From now on I’m carrying tin foil in my car. No more calls and tracking me all the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell Wrapped Her Phone in Tinfoil—What Does That Actually Do? - VICE


I've been doing a tinfoil thing for a few years now, I think I mentioned it here a few days ago, but also just remind passengers to collect all their stuff including their phone as they exit the car, I have not had a phone left in my car in about 6 months


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> If it's convenient for me to return it, I will, otherwise, it's absolutely tossed.


Most normal response for a driver who’s been doing this for a while. Sums up my real policy despite any ****posting I may’ve done on the matter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No. Never toss out items from riders. Just take it to the nearest green light hub. A bit inconvenient but you get the little $15 and a clear conscience. And you don’t share your number. And you have made it inconvenient for them; yet they can’t say you’re irresponsible.


There's also convienent lost and found recepticals at all 711s and wawa gas stations.












All joking aside, $15.00 is a drop in the bucket for lost and or found returns.

The cab company I drive for?

in terms of sheer distance we have 2 cab stands that are 49 miles apart...

_49... MILES.. apart..._
These are places where the cab company has contracts to just always let the cabs park there..
49 MILES APART!

Now let's take the extremes of where the cab company actually operates...

Going diagnally accross would be Geneva florida to Poinciana Fl.

61 miles 1 hour 30 minutes. Between the two in satuday afternoon traffic.


Does $15 cover that?

Really?

Because this is just counting the "limited" area the cab company will dispatch cars to, not where I've taken customers to.

Jacksonville,
Tampa,
Miami
Leesburgh
Cocoa beach


You plot those out and you're looking at pretty much the entirety of the state of florida,

Does $15 cover driving someone's stuff back anywhere in the state?


The cab company handles it much better, the customer has three choices.

1. Pay the meter to have the driver return the item.
2. Collect the item from the shop free of charge
3. Abandon the item.


My "average" lost and found return fare has been about $35. My average fare is $17.00


Because odds are that cross the tri-county area to return your crap is going to be the longest fare I have all day...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

One thing drivers should consider getting is a faraday bag. Personally, I don't let cell phones come home with me at the end of the night. I typically search the car before heading home and if I find a phone, it's not coming home with me. Also, as of recently my boyfriend now scans my car for Apple Air tags.

2 Pack Faraday Bags for Car Keys and Cell Phone, Signal Blocking Key Pouch, Anti Theft Car Protection, Cell Phone WiFi/GSM/LTE/NFC/RFID/Keyless Entry Fob Signal Blocking Pouch https://a.co/d/d3KxWlq


----------



## TwoScoops (Apr 25, 2016)

Too bad the rideshare and/or taxi companies don't enter into some kind partnership with a big chain like FedEx Office, or 7-11, or Starbucks to have legitimate lost & found depositories for drivers and passengers. ... Tell the app you have a drop-off and it produces a QR that the employee scans, prints, and affixes to the "zip-lock" type bag they put it in after taking a picture of whatever it was. If a pax claims they lost something the app would be able to tell if any of the drivers they rode with turned in lost items and see the picture of what was turned in. Then they can either go retrieve it, have it shipped to them (for a fee), or have the app dispatch a driver to retrieve the item and deliver it to them (also for a fee).


----------



## SSpringDriver (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't toss it. If it rings, answer. You may be able at least get the phone number. You can try the cell-phone provider, get their advice. You may be able to find the provider by opening it up and looking at the model/serial/SIM, whatever. Dropping in a mailbox is better than a trash can. Push comes to shove, give it to a woman's shelter. Cellphones are expensive, both in money and contents. Don't be garbage and throw it away.


----------



## SSpringDriver (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh, and if you're concerned about being tracked... pull the battery.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

SSpringDriver said:


> Don't toss it. If it rings, answer. You may be able at least get the phone number. You can try the cell-phone provider, get their advice. You may be able to find the provider by opening it up and looking at the model/serial/SIM, whatever. Dropping in a mailbox is better than a trash can. Push comes to shove, give it to a woman's shelter. Cellphones are expensive, both in money and contents. Don't be garbage and throw it away.


The problem with answering the phone is 99% of time it’s inconvenient and the owner wants to start the conversation of how can they get it back - usually meeting you somewhere or you driving back to them.

So now, you have to explain why you can’t drive right back to them. Or why you don’t know where you’ll be at any given time. And somehow even though they requested an Uber at a moment’s notice and they know the driver doesn’t know where they’re heading in advance - they can’t understand you don’t know exactly where you’ll be at any given time.

It’s inconvenient & hurts your earnings by stopping and meeting you. Once you plan on meeting and you’re almost at the place, you see it surging a mile away or right where you are where you get an extra $10+ for a ride. Now you’re only getting $5 for meeting them with it or probably much less as you’re missing the second surge ride, etc.

If you give them you’re phone number to text or call back and forth that turns into a circus. How much is your time worth?

I’ve made that mistake a couple of times (letting them know my personal number). Next thing you know you’ve got their family members and friends calling to meet cuz they just want to help get phone back to their friend.

It ends up a money-loser, stressful, and even harassing episode. 
My best solution is the moment you know you have their phone (or any item), you power it off so the annoying ringing stops and even wrap in foil to make sure they can’t track it (or what you’ve said).

Then deliver to the hub or contact them when it’s VERY convenient to you.

One time I had these jerks texting me that I’m trying to steal their phone and sell on the black market! And I should call the police to confirm that I’m stealing it 🙄. And it’s so detrimental to their business. They completely forget “they” chose to ride and leave it. Or, make a backup plan for when they do. I held onto their phone from that Friday night until Monday when I took to the hub. I bet they have much better plans and sense of responsibility from that lesson.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

i once had 3 riders in a row leave their phone in my car, no joke, this was pre pandemic, anyone else but me would have a better chance of hitting the lottery

i think the worst ever was the guy who only took 1 of his 2 suitcases out of my trunk at the airport though


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I really don't know what Drive some of you to come on this site and play keyboard warrior, like you got every life scenario under control, I picked up a young couple and a baby, they had items with them, they put them in my trunk, when they got home some items to the house some items to the garage, one of them was loading the house from my trunk the other one was loading their garage from my trunk, one of them came back to my car to see if everything was out of the trunk, the person that walk into their house from my understanding had asked the other if they were done with the car and they said yes, the person who asked the other inside the house assumed that they had got the baby so he come to the door and waved me away and say they were done, so it was as much my fault as it was theirs because I should have supervised the unloading, which is one of the reasons why I now always get off my azz to help assist with loading and unloading my freaking car.
> 
> Uber on you Rideshare app pros, Uber karma is going to bite you in the azz one day I hope you got plenty of Band-Aids and alcohol.


What kind of vehicle are you using…a uhaul? You must have been stacked to the ceiling.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> What kind of vehicle are you using…a uhaul? You must have been stacked to the ceiling.


They had groceries, and they had a couple of boxes that were items to go into the garage, is that an issue for you?

One of them was putting stuff in the house and the other one was putting the stuff in the garage, so there was a miscommunications between all three of us, in my opinion the baby left in the car was almost as much my fault as it was theirs, and from that point on I always remind passengers to make sure they have all their belongings from the car and I always turn around turn on the back seat light if it's at night and look in the back seat before I drive off, takes very little effort.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> They had groceries, and they had a couple of boxes that were items to go into the garage, is that an issue for you?
> 
> One of them was putting stuff in the house and the other one was putting the stuff in the garage, so there was a miscommunications between all three of us, in my opinion the baby left in the car was almost as much my fault as it was theirs, and from that point on I always remind passengers to make sure they have all their belongings from the car and I always turn around turn on the back seat light if it's at night and look in the back seat before I drive off, takes very little effort.


You are offended I mentioned the amount of stuff they put in your car? It was so much they forgot their ****ing baby.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> You are offended I mentioned the amount of stuff they put in your car? It was so much they forgot their ****ing baby.


You missed the point that it was just a miscommunication between the two of them, two parents thought the other one got the baby out when they were done, and I should have checked back seat before I pulled off, instead of just ending trip and driving away like a robot, I'm just lucky that they had happened to ask for my direct number as part of a conversation we were having, I actually have a vanity phone number which is very easy to remember.

I don't even want to imagine the BS that would have happened if they had to contact Uber before they contacted me, I was already on my way back to them, but yet still would have been a call to Uber and would have been a freaking mess.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You missed the point that it was just a miscommunication between the two of them, two parents thought the other one got the baby out when they were done, and I should have checked back seat before I pulled off, instead of just ending trip and driving away like a robot, I'm just lucky that they had happened to ask for my direct number as part of a conversation we were having, I actually have a vanity phone number which is very easy to remember.


Well, at least they got those garage boxes put up. 👍


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

TwoScoops said:


> Too bad the rideshare and/or taxi companies don't enter into some kind partnership with a big chain like FedEx Office, or 7-11, or Starbucks to have legitimate lost & found depositories for drivers and passengers. ... Tell the app you have a drop-off and it produces a QR that the employee scans, prints, and affixes to the "zip-lock" type bag they put it in after taking a picture of whatever it was. If a pax claims they lost something the app would be able to tell if any of the drivers they rode with turned in lost items and see the picture of what was turned in. Then they can either go retrieve it, have it shipped to them (for a fee), or have the app dispatch a driver to retrieve the item and deliver it to them (also for a fee).


That was one of my ulterior motives to starting the thread. TO see if there was some sort of partnership of which I was not aware. Its too bad and also a bit puzzling that there isn't a partnership like you described.


----------



## SSpringDriver (Aug 30, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> The problem with answering the phone is 99% of time it’s inconvenient and the owner wants to start the conversation of how can they get it back - usually meeting you somewhere or you driving back to them.
> 
> So now, you have to explain why you can’t drive right back to them. Or why you don’t know where you’ll be at any given time. And somehow even though they requested an Uber at a moment’s notice and they know the driver doesn’t know where they’re heading in advance - they can’t understand you don’t know exactly where you’ll be at any given time.
> 
> ...


I still say answer it. It maybe someone calling the owner or the owner. In either case, you can explain the situation, make arrangements, take notes, etc. Of course, if you worship the dollar, helping your neighbor won't make sense.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> The problem with answering the phone is 99% of time it’s inconvenient and the owner wants to start the conversation of how can they get it back - usually meeting you somewhere or you driving back to them.
> 
> So now, you have to explain why you can’t drive right back to them. Or why you don’t know where you’ll be at any given time. And somehow even though they requested an Uber at a moment’s notice and they know the driver doesn’t know where they’re heading in advance - they can’t understand you don’t know exactly where you’ll be at any given time.
> 
> ...


Outside of chunking it out the window or putting it in the garbage, I don't think the driver is capable of being the "bad guy" in this situation. That doesn't mean you won't get portrayed as the bad guy of course. 

UBER/LYFT need to come up with a physical place to drop off valuables left in the car. I recommend a post office. There is one in almost every community so its easily accessible to whomever needs it.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

The email about this post came to my inbox this morning and I was pissed for a second cause I thought someone had left their phone in my car.


----------



## Awwcool (Mar 29, 2019)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No. Never toss out items from riders. Just take it to the nearest green light hub. A bit inconvenient but you get the little $15 and a clear conscience. And you don’t share your number. And you have made it inconvenient for them; yet they can’t say you’re irresponsible.


----------



## Awwcool (Mar 29, 2019)

Yeah the nearest Greenlight is 325 miles away from where I drive(it's in Atlanta) so nope to that. I have signs on my van in various places stating "Driver not responsible for items left in vehicle" and I live an hour from where I drive. If I get on my way home and nobodies contacted me "Sucks for them" I'm not driving back. I usually check and take down both my light up signs before going home anyways. I did have one lady leave her purse in my van, I reported it to Uber right away, but she didn't try to contact me till late the next day. We had left on vacation the next morning for 2 weeks, she was upset at me for not cancelling my vacation till she decided to contact me and get her item back. SCREW HER!!


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Just beware that the rider can get in touch with you through Lyft once they realize where the left the phone.
> 
> If you wanted to go out of your way, and the screen is not locked, pull their phone number and call it, leaving a message with your phone number.
> 
> I've been tipped up to $100 for going out of my way to return a phone.


There is a thing called Karma. I am all about good Karma. It pays dividends in the long run. Bad Karma will come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Uber_AE (Apr 14, 2020)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No. Never toss out items from riders. Just take it to the nearest green light hub. A bit inconvenient but you get the little $15 and a clear conscience. And you don’t share your number. And you have made it inconvenient for them; yet they can’t say you’re irresponsible.


I had good and cheap riders. I have returned from phones up to Cowboys hats. Most of them will give a cash tip but others are just cheap af. Never trust someone that says I will leave you a tip on the app for the return item. That’s some bs. In those cases I do the $15 return fee. The Stetson cowboy hat I got $100 cash tip and it was just few miles away. Some people are grateful others are just too ****ing cheap.


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> When you discover something in your car (or in your possession in any way) that does not belong to you, dispose of it with extreme prejudice.
> My fav move was to put it in a mailbox. But, I've also dropped down storm drains, and gifted the homeless vet with a sign on the corner down there. Gave a homeless guy a half oz of Cali green once. Gave a homeless female a newish phone.
> And inquiries about said property is responded to the same; "Phone? What phone? The only phone in this car is mine. Never saw a phone. What does it look like?"
> 
> Do NOT accept responsibility for other people's shit. It will, eventually, bite you right on the ass.


This is a horrible advice. Smartphones nowadays have trackers (find a phone). Smartphones also come with password/code protected from someone accessing the phone. Phone providers have phone's serial numbers on file. What they can do is listed the phone as lost/stolen and serial numbers canceled meaning you can't sell them or trade the phone for cash. Your better off notifying Uber/Lyft of lost item and they would take care of it.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

I pick up and drop off all over Florida, I always remind pax to be sure they have all their items. Evansville things get left in the car. Depending on which pax it could have been and where I happen to be at the moment, or will be. I alert U/L accordingly. If I don't hear back in short order from the pax and I know I won't be in that area for long (if ever again) I have been known to take the lost item to a local Police station. I am not driving sometimes over a hundred miles for a $15 return fee! Like many here, I do not want some drunkards phone "find me feature" to bring them to.my doorstep! They can make arrangements to pick up their items from the police station! And yes, I HAVE recieved the return fee multiple times doing this! People have gotten back phones, wallets, keys, money cards, eyeglasses, purses, sunglasses and drink mugs! But the shoes I have found kicked off and stuffed under the seat, well, those did get tossed after several months of sitting in my garage unclaimed. Same with the chef coat and waitress aprons. I have a large collection of lighters for the zombie apocalypse. Juuls and vapes go directly to the trash.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

SSpringDriver said:


> I still say answer it. It maybe someone calling the owner or the owner. In either case, you can explain the situation, make arrangements, take notes, etc. Of course, if you worship the dollar, helping your neighbor won't make sense.


I’ll answer if it’s convenient (no pax and not driving and no real activity - ready for the next ping; and they were good pax and I’m in a very good mood). It’s got to basically be all these. Or one or two less if it’s through Uber app and they’re not getting my personal number.

I’m not they’re secretary ready to take all kinds of notes and messages. It takes time and money most times.

If I liked them (more than regular - they’re not trouble - and it’s convenient) I’ll answer through app and make arrangements.

ANYTHING I see as possible time and trouble will go to hub next business day.

It takes a while but you’ll learn you’re losing money and getting too much anxiety trying to be nice. I “don’t” like having their phone - it’s their responsibility and they can learn a good lesson to not leave it in any driver’s car.

(And yeah, I many times look back to make sure there’s not a phone in backseat before driving off, but I can’t see directly behind me or many areas of floorboard. I’m not a giraffe.)

Think this way: I might be teaching them the lesson that keeps their phone from being tossed in the lake by the next driver, that “truly” doesn’t care.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

SSpringDriver said:


> I still say answer it. It maybe someone calling the owner or the owner. In either case, you can explain the situation, make arrangements, take notes, etc. Of course, if you worship the dollar, helping your neighbor won't make sense.


Oh yeah….. in reply to your comment: “…if you worship the dollar…”

If they worship their phone, they should hold it very tightly. (Keep in purse; put it in a tight holster attached to their hip, etc) It’s “their” responsibility.


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I don't think most of you are throwing anything out of window, I think many are wrapping it in foil and take it to the nearest pawn shop I really do think that's what many of you are doing.


A Smartphone? Pawnshops don't accept these since they are locked into the phone's service provider.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> What kind of vehicle are you using…a uhaul? You must have been stacked to the ceiling.


That young couple were too ignorant to make sure the baby was the “first” important item to take inside the house. Probably should have called social services to check on those people.

Supervising, by stepping out of your car while pax unload is not a bright idea. That’s a great time for a carjacking. You can never be too careful. (Of course I never pull into driveways either unless weather is really bad).


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No. Never toss out items from riders. Just take it to the nearest green light hub. A bit inconvenient but you get the little $15 and a clear conscience. And you don’t share your number. And you have made it inconvenient for them; yet they can’t say you’re irresponsible.


I guess yiu don’t realize Uber closed most of their green light hubs. There are two in Florida. Orlando or Miami. I be damned if I drive from Tampa to either one of those.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> That young couple were too ignorant to make sure the baby was the “first” important item to take inside the house. Probably should have called social services to check on those people.
> 
> Supervising, by stepping out of your car while pax unload is not a bright idea. That’s a great time for a carjacking. You can never be too careful. (Of course I never pull into driveways either unless weather is really bad).


I think after my many years of Transportation I think I'm a good judge of character, it was in the middle of a day in a good neighborhood, I don't think I had any carjackings to fear.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> That young couple were too ignorant to make sure the baby was the “first” important item to take inside the house. Probably should have called social services to check on those people.
> 
> Supervising, by stepping out of your car while pax unload is not a bright idea. That’s a great time for a carjacking. You can never be too careful. (Of course I never pull into driveways either unless weather is really bad).


Your post is very interesting, you're worried about stepping out of a car because you might get carjacked, but the same time many here think every passenger should be already standing outside, so drivers not worried about anybody being harmed while they stand outside in the middle of the night waiting for uber car to show up because the GPS is a minute or two behind.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Your post is very interesting, you're worried about stepping out of a car because you might get carjacked, but the same time many here think every passenger should be already standing outside, so drivers not worried about anybody being harmed while they stand outside in the middle of the night waiting for uber car to show up because the GPS is a minute or two behind.


For someone that drove off with some idiots baby, you sure have a lot to say.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> For someone that drove off with some idiots baby, you sure have a lot to say.


i have lots to say, please enjoy reading and happy ubering.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Taxi818 said:


> I guess yiu don’t realize Uber closed most of their green light hubs. There are two in Florida. Orlando or Miami. I be damned if I drive from Tampa to either one of those.


I’m basically saying what “I” do. You have to do what works best for your situation.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I think after my many years of Transportation I think I'm a good judge of character, it was in the middle of a day in a good neighborhood, I don't think I had any carjackings to fear.


Well you might want to listen to the news once in a while. There is a huge spike in carjackings in “today’s” world. I’ve had plenty of experiences with all types of people that I didn’t drive around as their servant. Believe me…. I know people. A good neighborhood is always at your discretion. I’ve had my purse stolen right out of my hands in a “good neighborhood”. You “never” know for sure.


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> i have lots to say, please enjoy reading and happy ubering.


When reading this, I gotta chuckle on that one. I was thinking how the hell one "forget" a baby, lol.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Well you might want to listen to the news once in a while. There is a huge spike in carjackings in “today’s” world. I’ve had plenty of experiences with all types of people that I didn’t drive around as their servant. Believe me…. I know people. A good neighborhood is always at your discretion. I’ve had my purse stolen right out of my hands in a “good neighborhood”. You “never” know for sure.


Yes I'm quite sure a random carjacker is going to drive by a random Suburban neighborhood at a random Suburban house at a random time of day where I happen to randomly be, yeah I'm really scared - Not


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

yankees992013 said:


> This is a horrible advice. Smartphones nowadays have trackers (find a phone). Smartphones also come with password/code protected from someone accessing the phone. Phone providers have phone's serial numbers on file. What they can do is listed the phone as lost/stolen and serial numbers canceled meaning you can't sell them or trade the phone for cash. Your better off notifying Uber/Lyft of lost item and they would take care of it.


That is what I did. I ended up getting a $15 payment for returning it. 

My error (from inexperience) was that I didn't wait for UBER/LYFT to guide me. It worked out in the end but in the future, I'll let UBER/LYFT know then not make a move until they guide me. I went back to where I picked up the rider the next morning and he was sitting outside.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I haven't driven for awhile but when I did I had two instances of people leaving things in my car. One was a phone and another was a vape pen. I returned them both. In the first instance the guy was on my way home and in the second they reported it so quickly that I only had to backtrack 4 miles to get it back to them. 

Having said that, it is above all else an economic decision. How far do you have to drive? How much gas does your vehicle use? What is the VALUE of your time? 

If I ever drove again, and I doubt I will, if there's not a quick, economically viable fix, then I would yank the sim card from the phone and reset it, then dump it. 

Let's face it, if you have a phone, all of your info is stored on a server somewhere. Once you replace the phone, it downloads all of your personal information and you're back in business. I think it is a valuable lesson for a pax to have to pay for a new phone. Making mistakes is what helps people learn. 

Oh, and Karma is crap ideology.

Chris


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Your post is very interesting, you're worried about stepping out of a car because you might get carjacked, but the same time many here think every passenger should be already standing outside, so drivers not worried about anybody being harmed while they stand outside in the middle of the night waiting for uber car to show up because the GPS is a minute or two behind.


I go by case to case basis if they should be standing on the curb. IF THEY CHOSE to go to the criminal and drug infested neighborhood for a good time, that’s “their” fault. I’m “not” their caretaker.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Yes I'm quite sure a random carjacker is going to drive by a random Suburban neighborhood at a random Suburban house at a random time of day where I happen to randomly be, yeah I'm really scared - Not


I honestly don’t care what “you” do. I care about what “I” do. Anyone here can read and determine what they want to do for themselves.

Yesterday’s news talked about an 11 and 14 year olds that carjacked someone for fun; assaulting them. I’m thinking they didn’t “drive by” before doing that.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

I have to say that some of the answers have been sad. Tossing someone's $500 dollar phone to "teach them a lesson" is about the meanest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## fasteddy (Aug 31, 2015)

TLF said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I drive for Lyft. Today, my first fare leaves their phone in the back of my car. By the time I notice it (it rings), I've accepted another ride.
> 
> ...


As independent contractors we need to be paid for our time. I have been an Uber driver for the past 7+ yrs with about 45,000 people in my cars from 165 countries.. When someone leaves a phone (and I don’t see it until it rings). I tell them I will stop what I’m doing to return the phone. There is a $50 fee to do that or you can pick it up when I drop my next passenger off in LA (50 miles away). What would you like to do? It’s always the $50. And to confirm I always say have two $20’s and a $10 cash or you can venmo me. It works great every time. We are both happy. A win win. Hope that helps.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

TLF said:


> I have to say that some of the answers have been sad. Tossing someone's $500 dollar phone to "teach them a lesson" is about the meanest thing I've ever heard.


I'll ignore your sophomoric value system. "the meanest thing I've ever heard"? You live a sheltered life.

I haven't spent $500, total, on my last three phones. All NIB from eBay and all fully functional. Pixel 2, Pixel 3, and my Pixel 4, which I currently use. I guess if someone has to have the latest and greatest then that says a lot about their ignorance about what smartphones are intended to do and how little hardware is actually required to fulfill those functions. 

Still, my statement stands. If someone spends $500+ on their smartphone and can't seem to keep track of it, well, they are an idiot and they need to feel the pain so they don't replicate their stupid mistake again. I don't owe then anything. 

Chris


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

TLF said:


> I have to say that some of the answers have been sad. Tossing someone's $500 dollar phone to "teach them a lesson" is about the meanest thing I've ever heard.


Agreed, nowadays smartphones are tied (Locked) in with phone carrier that's more trouble than it's worth. I gotta chuckle at one comment about taking the battery out. Smartphones since 2015 has integrated battery in the phone. For those who dont realize it, the latest smartphones in the last 2 years has been north of $1300. That's why it best to treat Smartphone as a luxury item.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

yankees992013 said:


> Agreed, nowadays smartphones are tied (Locked) in with phone carrier that's more trouble than it's worth. I gotta chuckle at one comment about taking the battery out. Smartphones since 2015 has integrated battery in the phone. That's why it best to treat Smartphone as a luxury item.


I'm locked into Verizon. No problem at all activating a new phone. 

Smartphones are a commodity, not a luxury. But your point is well taken: If they are a luxury then people should pay more attention to their whereabouts...and not leave them on the backseats of stranger's cars.

Chris


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Just beware that the rider can get in touch with you through Lyft once they realize where the left the phone.
> 
> If you wanted to go out of your way, and the screen is not locked, pull their phone number and call it, leaving a message with your phone number.
> 
> I've been tipped up to $100 for going out of my way to return a phone.


I was tipped $100 for returning some keys.


----------



## yankees992013 (9 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> I'm locked into Verizon. No problem at all activating a new phone.
> 
> Smartphones are a commodity, not a luxury. But your point is well taken: If they are a luxury then people should pay more attention to their whereabouts...and not leave them on the backseats of stranger's cars.
> 
> Chris


If you factored in the costs of these smartphones, they are in luxury category. Samsung Galaxy z fold3 broke the price barrier to 1499, lol.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

yankees992013 said:


> If you factored in the costs of these smartphones, they are in luxury category. Samsung Galaxy z fold3 broke the price barrier to 1499, lol.


Sure, that particular model costs that much. My point was that a $100 smartphone off of eBay does what most people need it to do. And, AGAIN, would you ever let a $1500 item ever leave your sight?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi818 said:


> I guess yiu don’t realize Uber closed most of their green light hubs. There are two in Florida. Orlando or Miami. I be damned if I drive from Tampa to either one of those.


At one point Orlando choice of hubs was Miami or Atlanta, so marginally improved.


----------



## laadedaa (11 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> Is the pax was a good looking dame, then try all methods available to return the phone. If not, toss it and move on.


Are you kidding me???


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

laadedaa said:


> Are you kidding me???


I am being 100% serious.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ribak said:


> I am being 100% serious.


So mostly nothing here but jokes and silliness and clowniness, many here not willing to give real advice to helps anyone out.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> So mostly nothing here but jokes and silliness and clowniness, many here not willing to give real advice to helps anyone out.


Plenty of good advice. There are some jokes, but mostly good advice.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

TLF said:


> That is a good idea.
> 
> I didn't want to invade their privacy in any way. But if I don't hear anything soon...I may do that.
> 
> The problem is that it's not an IPHONE...so I don't have charging cables.


Sure you do. The cable for your headset or earbuds or maybe even your electric toothbrush or beard trimmer should work. All you need is a generic USB-C or micro.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

yankees992013 said:


> This is a horrible advice. Smartphones nowadays have trackers (find a phone). Smartphones also come with password/code protected from someone accessing the phone. Phone providers have phone's serial numbers on file. What they can do is listed the phone as lost/stolen and serial numbers canceled meaning you can't sell them or trade the phone for cash. Your better off notifying Uber/Lyft of lost item and they would take care of it.


You didn't read my advice, apparently.

How does a tracker affect me if it is tracked to the mail box?
I don't 'sell or trade' other peoples property - that is illegal and in this scenario, not worth the risk.

MY advice is 1) the least risk of legal or civil penalties, and; 2) will get you on the road and making money the quickest.
I don't see a down side.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TLF said:


> I have to say that some of the answers have been sad. Tossing someone's $500 dollar phone to "teach them a lesson" is about the meanest thing I've ever heard.


It's not to 'teach' anyone a lesson.
It is to PROTECT MYSELF.

DO NOT remain in possession of other people's property unless you are willing to accept responsibility for it. 

_Blacks Law Dictionary: A *bailment* occurs when someone temporarily transfers property to another person for a limited time. However, ownership of the property is not transferred. *The property custodian has a responsibility and obligation to protect the goods*. _

In other words: If a lady leaves her purse in your car, and you want to be her knight in shining armor, and you text her with "I have your purse" and she says "I will give you $15 to bring it to me" you have created a PAID BAILMENT. 
When you drop off her purse and she says, "Hey, there was $1000 cash in here that's not here now ..." guess who is responsible for not protecting her property when YOU WERE PAID TO DO JUST THAT ...

Even if you are not paid it is still a bailment, though the payment or promise of payment makes it even more binding. If you loan your lawnmower to your next door neighbor, he is still legally bound to return it to you in the SAME CONDITION, or he is legally responsible for repair/replacement.

If you cant see exposure here, or feel that the risk is worth $15 then ROCK ON and best of luck you you.
We all set our own lines for risk/reward.


.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Uber_AE said:


> I had good and cheap riders. I have returned from phones up to Cowboys hats. Most of them will give a cash tip but others are just cheap af. Never trust someone that says I will leave you a tip on the app for the return item. That’s some bs. In those cases I do the $15 return fee. The Stetson cowboy hat I got $100 cash tip and it was just few miles away. Some people are grateful others are just too ****ing cheap.


Yeah I just had a loaded tech guy lived in a mansion picked up from the Tesla dealership. I decided to let come to my house and pick it up and he was spouting some bs about I went to tip you and my phone! was gone! and later after disrupting me and my wife’s dinner and lengthy calls with his wife in the background saying she thinks we stole it he tips me… $5. It was his phone, driver license, credit card, health insurance. These pax are telling you what their prized possession is worth, and it’s somewhere in the negative region, less than $0 for sure.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I think after my many years of Transportation I think I'm a good judge of character, it was in the middle of a day in a good neighborhood, I don't think I had any carjackings to fear.


You’re insane. I’ve been in an attempted carjacking (had to fight both suspects off) and you’re countering extremely useful genuine advice every driver should follow with dangerously downplaying a problem that’s statistically gone through the roof in every market.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> You’re insane. I’ve been in an attempted carjacking (had to fight both suspects off) and you’re countering extremely useful genuine advice every driver should follow with dangerously downplaying a problem that’s statistically gone through the roof in every market.


Dude I was in a neighborhood at some random house, why would somebody be standing around there or driving around there waiting to car jack somebody are you kidding at around 12:00 noon I don't think I've heard carjackings like that in the news have you.

And even if a carjacking like that was ever in the news, I don't live my life by the 6:00 news, and yes I do try to be careful, but I'm not insane about it.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

If you toss a phone your are a ******bag.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RadarRider said:


> If you toss a phone your are a ******bag.


I guess some of the idiots that are tossing the phones and skipping them off of lakes don't know that some of these phones have features that will continue to take pictures if you try to unlock it in other words just try to open it and you don't have the code but live and learn karma's a b****


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

If you find a phone, drop it off in a cab. There are plenty with easy access at airport/hotel waiting areas.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I guess some of the idiots that are tossing the phones and skipping them off of lakes don't know that some of these phones have features that will continue to take pictures if you try to unlock it in other words just try to open it and you don't have the code but live and learn karma's a b****


So what?
How is that going to affect me if the phone is at the bottom of the lake I skipped it off of?
Why would I try to unlock it?

Cops in your home town has the time to track down a hardened criminal Uber driver that tosses shit that doesn't belong to him?
Good for you ... 

"So, THIS is a thumb drive with the perp's pix on it when he handled your phone. We will send this to Uber and to the State Drivers License ID division to find out who this is."







.
"Homeland Security has a facial recog program that will nail him down. We have already swabbed the phone for DNA. We will flag his passport so he can't get out of the country. Then, we'll put an APB and a BOLO to pick this dirtbag up for, for ... misdemeanor petty theft and he will be booked and released the same day. It's a good thing it's not 1967 any more..."

*****

And, what about the karma of the stupid bastid that has NO regard for my time and expects me to watch out for his shit? Think he has some karma coming? Wait, that's what he gets when he tracks it to that mailbox ...


.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> So what?
> How is that going to affect me if the phone is at the bottom of the lake I skipped it off of?
> Why would I try to unlock it?
> 
> ...


Wow so angry, I must have returned a dozen phones in my years of driving, the last phone I returned was a guy in Long Beach I was about 5 Mi away from him drove immediately back to him and gave him his phone he give me a hundred bucks, what the hell makes you think everyone is not going to give you something for bringing it back uninstall the app who needs you who needs you out here on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Angry?
I'm not angry.
But, not allowing someone else's mistake to become my emergency.

Also, might make you feel better to know that I haven't driven for Uber for almost 3 years now. Drove for them from the time of their birth - back when you could make some money.
Drove cab in SF for a decade.
So, I don't really know what I'm talking about.

.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

It kinda does piss me off how inconsiderate it is of passengers to saddle us with this burden then come after us making demands that include losing money time and stress. No upside. I think the karma for carelessness like that might as well be not caring. My real advice is never go out of your way and at least prank your passengers whenever possible, make them cough up that dough if you’re going even to acknowledge the existence of their cursed device. Turn those urgent demands and accusations into something creative. Give them something they won’t forget.



painfreepc said:


> I guess some of the idiots that are tossing the phones and skipping them off of lakes don't know that some of these phones have features that will continue to take pictures if you try to unlock it in other words just try to open it and you don't have the code but live and learn karma's a b****


Sounds like more good reasons to ditch it. Still never received the fairytale $100 reward. People suck and our time as well as whatever they dropped doesn’t seem to be worth much to them. I’ve been at it for years. Lesser items get instantly tossed and phones I gotta do a better job not bringing home.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

comitatus1 said:


> I'm locked into Verizon. No problem at all activating a new phone.


I was locked into Sprint for 20 years. I owned my phone and I switched to Xfinity Mobile which uses Verizon towers. Just a matter of switching the SIM card. Best move ever.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> gotta do a better job not bringing home.


Don't wanna get caught doing that.
That is theft.
And, as previously noted ... they can be tracked.

I'm not risk adverse. I will accept REASONABLE risk.
Give me a shot to steal a million bux and WATCH ME RUN.
A hundred dollar phone? Naw ... not worth the risk.
In the mail box.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Don't wanna get caught doing that.
> That is theft.
> And, as previously noted ... they can be tracked.
> 
> ...


What? /s? I’m just talking about I get home, look in my back seat, dumbass left another one. Just happened to me monday. I’ll be more careful next time. Guy was a total paxhole, as always. It was a long trip too.



Volvonaut said:


> Yeah I just had a loaded tech guy lived in a mansion picked up from the Tesla dealership. I decided to let come to my house and pick it up and he was spouting some bs about I went to tip you and my phone! was gone! and later after disrupting me and my wife’s dinner and lengthy calls with his wife in the background saying she thinks we stole it he tips me… $5. It was his phone, driver license, credit card, health insurance. These pax are telling you what their prized possession is worth, and it’s somewhere in the negative region, less than $0 for sure.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

yankees992013 said:


> Agreed, nowadays smartphones are tied (Locked) in with phone carrier that's more trouble than it's worth. I gotta chuckle at one comment about taking the battery out. Smartphones since 2015 has integrated battery in the phone. For those who dont realize it, the latest smartphones in the last 2 years has been north of $1300. *That's why it best to treat Smartphone as a luxury item.*


I know I do with mine.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

fasteddy said:


> As independent contractors we need to be paid for our time. I have been an Uber driver for the past 7+ yrs with about 45,000 people in my cars from 165 countries.. When someone leaves a phone (and I don’t see it until it rings). I tell them I will stop what I’m doing to return the phone. There is a $50 fee to do that or you can pick it up when I drop my next passenger off in LA (50 miles away). What would you like to do? It’s always the $50. And to confirm I always say have two $20’s and a $10 cash or you can venmo me. It works great every time. We are both happy. A win win. Hope that helps.


I don't diasgree. 

I work in Corpus Christi, Texas. Some suburbs of Houston, Dallas, LA, etc... are multiples bigger than Corpus. So my driving it over to where the trip originated was not a big deal for me. It took, maybe, 10 minutes the next morning. 

If I lived in Bellaire (a suburb of Houston) and the trip originated in Spring, that is like almost an hour trip. Yeah..I'd have to negotiate an equitable settlement for something like that. 

BTW...great to hear of your success. Sounds like you're doing it right. Kudos!


----------



## Wackypete2 (May 3, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No. Never toss out items from riders. Just take it to the nearest green light hub. A bit inconvenient but you get the little $15 and a clear conscience. And you don’t share your number. And you have made it inconvenient for them; yet they can’t say you’re irresponsible.


The 2 nearest greenlight hubs from me are 2 hours away, North and West ($10 in tolls)....All for $15 and a clear conscience?? Sorry, NOT happening.

Peter


----------



## Selectrate (Dec 28, 2019)

TLF said:


> That is what I did. I ended up getting a $15 payment for returning it.
> 
> My error (from inexperience) was that I didn't wait for UBER/LYFT to guide me. It worked out in the end but in the future, I'll let UBER/LYFT know then not make a move until they guide me. I went back to where I picked up the rider the next morning and he was sitting outside.


I keep a microfiber on my Pax seat. If a cust. phone is found I HANDLE IT WITH THE MICROFIBER and take it to the nearest QT / Racetrac, go up to the counter and say, "Hey, someone left this outside".
My earnings continue to thank me.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Selectrate said:


> I keep a microfiber on my Pax seat. If a cust. phone is found I HANDLE IT WITH THE MICROFIBER and take it to the nearest QT / Racetrac, go up to the counter and say, "Hey, someone left this outside".
> My earnings continue to thank me.


Great idea. But I wonder what happens when one of “their” employees steal it.🤔


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Selectrate said:


> I keep a microfiber on my Pax seat. If a cust. phone is found I HANDLE IT WITH THE MICROFIBER and take it to the nearest QT / Racetrac, go up to the counter and say, "Hey, someone left this outside".
> My earnings continue to thank me.


Ok Dexter.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Whatever happened to just being nice? Or, at least, not being a dick?

wow


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

TLF said:


> Whatever happened to just being nice? Or, at least, not being a dick?
> 
> wow


I dunno usually it’s actually the paxhole being a dick about the item _they_ inflicted on me. F that! I am nice, at the start. Always end up regretting it lol. And nothing seems to make up for the downtime, true cost and disruption to our day and hustle.

So I’ll continue to consider it very inconsiderate and careless leaving anything. And they don’t care what we go through, they absolutely don’t.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

TLF said:


> Whatever happened to just being nice? Or, at least, not being a dick?
> 
> wow


i don’t know how many pax you’ve had over the years or the experiences you’ve had, but after a few returns, you realize more often than not “being nice” is “not” necessarily the best choice or your responsibility (it’ll cost you - time, stress, money)

I just think of it like a restaurant (unfortunately a mobile one). If you leave your phone at a restaurant they may close and then you have to wait until they open again to see if they have it and then go get it. But they don’t drop everything and meet you somewhere. It’s a business.


----------

